

Harsh Truths About Corporate Blogging - mgcreed
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/08/09/10-harsh-truths-about-corporate-blogging/

======
spooneybarger
i have had way too much experience with people who need to really grasp
reasons 1, 4 & 8.

